

Google.com source code (not simple anymore) - rk1987

view-source:https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;<p>Maybe it&#x27;s just me, but realized google.com source code (HTML) used to be very simple but it looks very different now.<p>Try navigating HTML elements using dev tools.
======
carrja99
And here I thought this was a post about the google.com source code being
leaked. :-)

I'd imagine that the rendered HTML is probably produced by a legacy system
that stitches together a lot of different templates, some maybe even
unintentionally.

------
bstackd
No surprise, they have to compress like mad and avoid superfluous http
requests. That sort of optimisation will never look fancy

------
5h
I wonder why there are multiple style elements, in div#footcnt there are 2
right next to each other, they could have saved a whole "</style><style>"
there, think of the bandwidth!

/s

------
mdturnerphys
Quantified:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4647834](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4647834)

------
egonschiele
I wonder if the giant script was an external file, and now it's being splat on
the page?

~~~
connerbryan
I'd believe it. As someone else mentioned above, they've also started inlining
image data, so I wouldn't be surprised if these changes all fell under the
goal of minimizing HTTP requests.

------
gotothrowaway
The other day I noticed that they're inlining image data in the src attribute
instead of pointing at an external URL. Really taking things to the next level
all-around - I wonder when that will become the norm instead of css image
sprites.

~~~
nonuby
Hopefully never, and certainly not with http 2.0 around the corner (this
adoption wont be so slow, things are already starting to fall neatly into
place). It's a micro-optimization Google can afford to do, others will just
rely on optimize images size and a CDN instead (possibly an extra hostname)
and vast majority wont/don't even bother..

------
philippnagel
Click-bait ;)

------
karangoeluw
I don't get it, what's the point of this post? How is it adding any new
knowledge to the readers?

